# reconstituted juice - cider



## adz2332 (12/8/13)

hey all,
After my gf and I drank some bulmers blackcurrent cider on the weekend I was given the green light to have a brew of some blackcurrent cider of my own.
Now the question is, the only juice I can find is reconstituted black current juice, will this be ok to use? Made from blackcurrent extract.
No preservatives etc

Cheers guys


----------



## adz2332 (12/8/13)

And best yeast to use?? I dont want to dry it right out with . champagne yeast. Instead keep as much sweetness as possible

Wyeast 4766??

Will be using
500g Dex1Kg Lactose
And 18 literes of above juice plus the two liters of water

Is 1kg lactose overkill?


----------



## adz2332 (12/8/13)

Sorry getting all of my questions out the way in one thread. 
Whats better to prime with when bottling, dextrose or white sugar? .33 .5 or .75 per 375ml bottle?

Will use some yeast nutrient

Am I missing anything? ?


----------



## 431neb (12/8/13)

Just brew up some cheap apple juice and when you serve your (very dry) "cider", whack it in a glass with some ice and a slug of black-currant cordial.

Job done.


----------



## adz2332 (12/8/13)

The big question is the reconstituted part


----------



## 431neb (12/8/13)

I wouldn't use any reconstituted anything except for the cordial. There's a massive hit of flavor from that plus the sweetness you want. 

All the fermentable material for the brew can come from apple juice.

Apologies if I missed the point. There's lots of threads on turbo cider, ghetto cider, aldi cider etc that should prove very helpful.


----------



## manticle (12/8/13)

Preservatives are what will interfere with yeast action so if there are none, you should be good to go.
Likely to ferment out much drier than the commercial version so the suggestion of additions of cordial to glass or keg is not a bad one.


----------

